# HCPCS help



## philnamba (Jul 31, 2008)

I need to find a HCPCS code for Sivadene cream. Any help would be great!! 

Thanks


----------



## camcpc (Jul 31, 2008)

*Silvadene*

I have never been able to find one either. I just figured it was inclusive/incidental to the office visit.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jul 31, 2008)

j7030 or 99070


ampowell said:


> I need to find a HCPCS code for Sivadene cream. Any help would be great!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## philnamba (Jul 31, 2008)

*Thanks*

I checked with some of the other coders here in my office and they all agree that it is included in the E/M service. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mkj2486 (Aug 2, 2008)

We charge for the silvadene cream if it is given to the patient as a supply to be applied at home  (i.e. the physician gives a tube to the patient)  the code we use is 99070 and we have been charging $10, in Box 19 we put in the name of the supply.  If the silvadene was only applied in the office and not sent home with the patient we do not charge for it.


----------

